# Glasgow Royal Infirmary lab problem last year - follow up



## Babycat31 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi ladies. Are there any couples out there who were affected by the failed IVF fertilisation and lab problems at GRI that occurred at GRI between September-November last year resulting in all patients being shifted to Nuffield? I wondered how you all got on after that episode. Personally, we had a lot of eggs retrieved but lost that chance because of the incident which has still never been fully disclosed by NHSGG&C. If you were affected, what are your views on the 'complementary cycle' that was offered to patients? My understanding is that zero fertilisation doesn't count as a complete IVF cycle anyway (regardless of lab issues) so the 'complementary one' isn't really additional and doesn't really represent compensation for the stress and heartache. Anyone got any thoughts if they were cycling during that time and were offered a complementary cycle? Did you get x2 allocated cycles and a complementary one or did you get x2 allocated cycles, a cancelled one (the problem one) and then a complementary one?


----------

